
Uber's Long Road into Las Vegas - nikunjk
http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiyan/sex-drugs-and-transportation#.ojMW4JdMl
======
tristanj
On a related note, earlier this week Uber secretly threw a massive party in
Las Vegas for its employees. I suspect Uber did this for political goodwill
with the casinos, as a thank you letter for allowing Uber on the strip.

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3256259/Luxury-
hotel...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3256259/Luxury-hotels-night-
partying-posh-clubs-endless-freebies-Uber-hosts-SECRET-Sin-City-team-building-
junket-4-800-employees-world-no-drivers-please.html)

